# Cosford Airshow



## PlasticSpanner (May 28, 2006)

I plan to have a go at shooting some aircraft, static and airborne.

Would anyone from the NW/Midlands fancy a small meetup at Cosford Airshow on 11th June?  Tickets on the day are £15 and RAF Cosford is located between Birmingham, Telford and Stafford.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (May 29, 2006)

I should also point out that as well as being an RAF Station Cosford is also an Aviation Museum, with many aircraft on display in covered hangers.  A rainy day should not be too much of a problem!


----------

